# Bootp unter Suse DHCP-Server (SUSE 10.0)



## voelzi (26. April 2006)

Mein SUSE DHCP-Server (SUSE 10.0) antwortet nicht auf eine Bootp-Anforderung von einem Client (WAGO-Feldbus). Sobald ich aber den Client auf DHCP umstelle, erhält dieser umgehend seine IP-Adresse.

Wie kann ich bei dem SUSE DHCP-Server das Bootp aktivieren?

Gruß
Voelzi


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. April 2006)

Wenn bei Suse, wie ich annehme, der DHCPd vom ISC (Internet Software Consortium) zum Einsatz kommt duerfte die Zeile *allow bootp;* notwendig sein.
Wo genau kann ich Dir nicht sagen, aber in genauer Blick in die Man-Page des DHCPd wird da sicher weiterhelfen.


----------

